# 11 y.o. TB Mare - Considering for Trade (Long)



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree she does look a bit out of control, even being ridden in a round pen. If she was in a bigger ring, she just might get a bit more out of control. Oh, and I cannot stand when a horse walks off while your mounting, its my biggest pet peeve. lol
Shes a pretty girl, but she seems like alot of horse IMHO


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Out of control? I didnt see that at all!? Yes, she walked off when the rider mounted, but that can be fixed. When the rider was cantering and trotting, I didnt see the horse out of control. The horse seemed very relaxed, and willing. The rider didnt even have to use that much rein to stop the horse, there was no out of control............. Please explain more what you mean by that, BaileeJJMommy!

Luvmyperch, I think she looks like a good mare for you!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks! When the video is viewed regular size, its hard to tell if she's getting strong, especially at the trot. When I blew the video up to full screen, she looks much more relaxed and in a nice rhythm. She needs to learn how to bend, she's leaning around the round pen, which will help her stay in the canter and carry herself a bit better. A little lunging should help with that. For me, the key is going to be her personality when I meet her. I don't need a flashy show horse, but I don't want to overlook any major conformation issues or gait problems.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i agree with Bailee, she looks alittle out of control, and i dont like how her head is held when shes trotting, she looks like she wants to go go go, which i dont like verymuch in a horse. but she is pretty, and i dont know her so i cant have too much of an opinion


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Will someone please explain to me how this horse is out of control? I dont see it at all!!????


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

luvmyperch said:


> Thanks! When the video is viewed regular size, its hard to tell if she's getting strong, especially at the trot. When I blew the video up to full screen, she looks much more relaxed and in a nice rhythm. She needs to learn how to bend, she's leaning around the round pen, which will help her stay in the canter and carry herself a bit better. A little lunging should help with that. For me, the key is going to be her personality when I meet her. I don't need a flashy show horse, but I don't want to overlook any major conformation issues or gait problems.



Other then her not really bending, and walking off when mounting are the only things I really see wrong with her. There really isnt anything else off about her! I like her, I would definitely go see her!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont think she looked out of control either... tense in some places though, she wasnt moving very quickly, but her stride was getting short & choppy & her legs were moving fast. i think shes really cute =]


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i would also watch the video WITH OUT the music


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think she is out of control either. I see a short stride - which makes her look like she's going faster than she is. And if she was truly out of control I don't think she'd be calm enough to stand ground tied like she does in the video...

How she carries her head at the trot can be improved with dressage work, and lunging, like the OP is planning on doing if she gets her.

I like her! She looks like she'd be fun, and more than able to do LL dressage with some training


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> i would also watch the video WITH OUT the music


Yeah, the music definatley needs to be muted! It's really distracting when trying to watch her. The more I watch it, she looks like a typical hunter. I *THINK* she could learn to move from behind and collect herself with some training. I'll know as soon as I get on her if I feel comfortable or fearful!!


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I like her a lot. With some fine tuning she'd make a great hunter.

I don't think she's out of control. I think she has a lot of energy, but if channelled in the right way will be very forward and willing under saddle.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ Exactly what I think!!

Luvmyperch, I think you'll like her. When are you going to see her?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear back from the owner to arrange a time for me to see Mustang, and a time for them to come out to see Noah. I'm hoping I can go over one night this week to see her in the barn and spend a little time handling her, then go back this weekend to ride her in the daylight. If I like her, I'll take my trainer out for another ride.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Im glad youre going to bring your trainer along if you do like her! Thats such a smart idea!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Im glad youre going to bring your trainer along if you do like her! Thats such a smart idea!


Well, its only a smart idea if you have a GOOD trainer! LOL!! Last time I had someone with me who talked a really good game and convinced me that I didn't know a thing. Hmmm, I should have listened to myself instead! This time, I'm lucky enough to have found someone who I completely trust to have my best interests in mind and actually knows more than I do! :lol:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, yeah I didnt think about it. I have only really worked with two trainers, and would completely trust either of them!


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess out of control was the wrong way to put it. What I mean is that if you watch her, she is running through the bit and shaking her head. She is also pretty tense looking at some points and shes taking very short strides.She might just be frisky but IDK because I don't know her.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't think she looks out of control; what I see is a horse who doesn't know how to bend and break at the poll. She may not like the bit that is in her mouth, as she was constantly chewing at it, but she was attentive and seemed to handle well. She just needs to learn how to use her body correctly, which the dressage will help alot.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone else thinks she looks really foot-sore??


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I think you must give her a try. She looks like a nice horse. I'm sure your trainer will help you alot on deciding.

By the way, how big is she? In the advert, it says 16hh, but she looks smaller? I don't know?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I like her. Will you be able to check in on Noah every now and then? I'm sure he'll love being around other drafts!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

mayfieldk said:


> Does anyone else thinks she looks really foot-sore??


She does seem short strided, but that could be just because of the way she's carrying herself; hollowed out, and head high.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> She does seem short strided, but that could be just because of the way she's carrying herself; hollowed out, and head high.


Lots of work from the hindquarters will sort that out, get her into a nice collected frame.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I finally get to see her tonight! I won't be riding since the weather is bad, but I can at least look at her, handle her and get an idea of her personality and energy level.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Good luck. Please let us know how it goes. ; )


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope she turns out to be what you want. The trade sounds like it would be great for you and Noah. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> I hope she turns out to be what you want. The trade sounds like it would be great for you and Noah. Let us know how it goes.


I'm actually nervous because it just seems too good to be true for both of us!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, too good to be true was right. She was ok, just not the right one for me  Oh well.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sorry she wasn't the one for you...perhaps you will be able to work with Noah more, and he could work out in the end?


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry it didn't work out for you but i just wanted to state that I think part of her problem was the saddle in the video it seemed to press on the whithers also the bend and such I would blame on the rider if you watch the video not once is she using her legs to bed her or get her supple. Just my thoughts, hopefully you'll find one still.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

hiwaythreetwenty said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you but i just wanted to state that I think part of her problem was the saddle in the video it seemed to press on the whithers


I was just going to mention that about the saddle too. =)

If it makes you feel better, I had my mare an entire year before she actually started to seem like she liked me. I think she just needed to get to know me since she's trusted humans before and been hurt by them. 
Since your boy was a camp horse I'm also willing to bet that he isn't sure yet whether you're a new camp that's only going to love him for a few months or whether you're his new best buddy. I worked at a camp (giving kids trail rides, teaching them about horses and training the horses) and many of the older horses were like what you're describing Noah as. They all seemed to have kinda given up on humans and they didn't start coming around until near the end of the summer right before they left for the winter (and that was only the older horses who had been coming to my camp for years, the "new" older horses who had been going to other camps but were new to my camp never came around).
I'd suggest giving him 3 months and if you don't see a change, however small, then start thinking about getting a different horse if you still are having issues. 

With my mare, she didn't start acting like she cared about me at all until the last few months and I've had her since July 2008. I almost threw in the towel quite a few times because she was a fireball (mostly in the saddle but she also ran me over a few times and she wouldn't stop walking when I was leading her) when I first got her and I wasn't sure whether I could deal with a "crazy" unloving horse. I only did groundwork, round penning, free lunging and I taught her voice commands since people had always let her run through pressure, for an entire 6 months. I stuck with it, for whatever reason, and now she's my best friend (she's also much better behaved haha). She never wants to go back to her field when I leave, and she comes right up to me in the field when she sees me. She also whinnies and nickers for me when I get off her back after I've been riding, and then she backs up as soon as I get off so, her neck is right where I can hug her and fuss over her. 

Personally, if I hadn't stuck with Lacey, I wouldn't have my equine "other half". 
But you're the one who knows yourself and Noah, make a decision that makes sense to you. I just wanted to share some of my story so you could maybe feel more optimistic about Noah. =)

Sorry this is so long!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks! I do agree with you about Noah. I think with time, he could come around. I know this is going to sound absolutely heartless and cruel, but I also have to consider how much work I can put into him when he will most likely need to be completly retired in another year or two. He is SO much older than we expected, that I have to be realistic about the investment (time and money) that I make. I'm in no rush whatsoever to just get rid of him, but am willing to part with him if I think there is a better environment for him. He's not going anywhere unless its a great place with more experience than me!!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I know what you mean about Noah not being able to be a "pet"...I have an OTTB who spent nine years on the track, and the one way I'd describe him is business minded. He gets impatient if he stands too long in cross ties, if I take too long picking his feet, if I try and stand in one place for more than a minute while I'm on his back.....He just knows he has a job to do and fooling around isn't a part of it, lol. Fortunately, as long as he's doing any "job" whether on the ground or from saddle he's pretty content...I've just started taking him for walks down the road to give him interesting stuff to look at and brighten his day, and it'll also help when I start trail riding with him.

But does he like me? Not really. I'd say he tolerates my being around him more than anything, lol. We're just a lot of the same personality, so we butt heads.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhh! I am so sorry it didnt work out! What didnt you like about her?


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

The girl who was selling her only had her since July, and knew nothing about her. Before that she was a broodmare for a few years. She hasn't been worked in a while and she had no idea if she ever raced. I'd really like to find something that has been doing lessons or something similar to what I want to do. I just need to ease myself back into having a horse with something that's easy for me to handle and get started with.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

luvmyperch: so i wanted to let you know my story a bit with Maddy and hope it inspires you.

I had Maddy at one place for about a year and a half and she loved it but there wasn't an arena so I moved her. She was ok for the first few weeks but then started being a brattttt! Like when walking her to the pasture she should start doing little bucks, rears and prance (so NOT normal for her, normally she would just follow me and i wouldn't even need to lead her). Also when riding her she would just want to run all the time- which again was so out of character for her as well, normally she is really laid back. I got to the point where I was going to sell her and almost did 4-5 times but for one thing or another I didn't like the person. 

Well I was running into some problems at the barn (them not filling her water, they were putting my clean/new shavings OVER the poop and pee and they were feeding her either way to much or not enough) so I decided to move her and ride her and then sell her from the new barn.

She has been back to normal at the new barn and is a joy to ride. I am taking a few dressage lessons and will start jumping her in the spring and am having a blast with her again. 

I am not saying don't sell him ... that may be right but don't feel discouraged


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree, I didnt see a out of control horse. She looked relaxed. Some horses just have bigger trots then others.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

luvmyperch said:


> The girl who was selling her only had her since July, and knew nothing about her. Before that she was a broodmare for a few years. She hasn't been worked in a while and she had no idea if she ever raced. I'd really like to find something that has been doing lessons or something similar to what I want to do. I just need to ease myself back into having a horse with something that's easy for me to handle and get started with.



Awh, yeah I completely understand!! I know exactly what you mean. You will find something! Dont worry!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That sucks that it didn't go well. But I understand why you didn't take her. When you buy a horse, it is alot of commitment and hard work. If you get a horse you are not very comfortable with, then it won't be a great idea. That is why alot of my riding career I didn't go and buy a horse straightaway. I took a while busy trying out different horses and seeing their personality. Now I have a horse that I feel very happy with. I can trust her with my whole life.

Keep trying with Noah. It will be worth it. = )


----------

